# How to get the old Android Uber driver app back (for now)



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

No point beating about the bush; the new app sucks balls. The way Uber implemented it was to bundle it with the old app for the last few versions. The driver's phone would update the driver's old app as usual, but the update to the old app would secretly carry with it the payload of the new app onto your phone. Kind of like the Trojan horse. Or an STD. You don't know you have it, until you notice a few unwelcome changes. Allegedly. Presumably Uber managed the rollout in this stealthy way in an attempt to limit drivers' ability to prevent the new app from being loaded onto their phones, and to also give Uber the ability to remotely activate the new app on drivers' phones. Anyway, once the new app is installed, the new interface will at some point be activated and then this steaming turd appears on screen when you press the Uber Driver icon.

It is possible to force your phone to revert to the old driver app by going into Settings>Apps>Uber Driver>Clear Data. But that's just a temporary fix; the new dogturd app will revive itself, Terminator-style, time and time again.

To stop this, it's necessary to uninstall the driver app and go back to a version that does not contain the new app bundled with it. Version 3.169.10006 is from late April and seems to be free of the new app.

https://apkdot.com/apk/uber-technologies-inc/uber-driver/uber-driver-3-169-10006/

Uber will, as usual, prevent drivers from signing on with older versions of the app at some point, but for now this one still works.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I click on the link, it says "This site cannot provide a secure connection" "apkdot,com uses an unsupported protocol".


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> I click on the link, it says "This site cannot provide a secure connection" "apkdot,com uses an unsupported protocol".


If that doesn't work for you, then Google:

uber driver 3.169.10006

There are many Android APK mirror sites


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

You may need to download the apk file on your computer, then do a side install on your phone. There are plenty of sites to explain how to do this. I had to do this with the SiriusXM app for a while after the new one wouldn't work till they released a few updates.


----------



## fubermotion (Oct 19, 2017)

I did the above but would like to update to the new app. “Update” doesn’t do it. Any ideas how to? Thx


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

fubermotion said:


> I did the above but would like to update to the new app. "Update" doesn't do it. Any ideas how to? Thx


Just uninstall it and then reinstall from the Play Store.


----------

